# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  X2, mixed reality smartglasses, ThirdEye Gen Inc., Princeton, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ThirdEye Gen Inc.

Home page - thirdeyegen.com/x2-smart-glasses

----------


## Airicist

ThirdEye Gen X2 MR Glasses - AR development for the US Military

Sep 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "ThirdEye launches X2 mixed reality smartglasses for industry workers"

by Kyt Dotson
September 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

ThirdEye's X2 MR Glasses

Jul 23, 2020




> ThirdEye's X2 MR Glasses are a wearable computing solution that project live digital information into your physical environment, creating a new augmented reality for users. Our end-to-end solution is building connected workforces for the enterprise space, most notably in healthcare, field service, and manufacturing.

----------


## Rikardsson

I've seen a couple of pretty interesting and unusual glasses here glassesxperts.com. Take a look, you may come up with interesting ideas on modifying these.

----------

